# Where Can I Buy Jamieson Raspberry Ale?



## benny_bjc (12/4/08)

Hi,

Wondering where I can buy Jamieson Raspberry Ale in Sydney?

Also where could I buy the Malt Shovel Raspberry wheat beer in Sydney?

Thanks


----------



## Adric Hunter (13/4/08)

Try Amatos Liquor mart in Leichardt if there is a beer in Australia, then they have it. I buy my South African beers like Castle and Windhoek through them.


----------



## the_fuzz (13/4/08)

beer007 said:


> Also where could I buy the Malt Shovel Raspberry wheat beer in Sydney?
> 
> Thanks



I'm pretty sure this is only available thrgh MSB via there website - i could be wrong thou


----------



## Barramundi (13/4/08)

beer007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering where I can buy Jamieson Raspberry Ale in Sydney?
> 
> ...




i know that grain and grape in melbourne sell the jamieson , dunno if they post it though, ask the brewery who their distributers are ...


----------



## Jez (13/4/08)

> where could I buy the Malt Shovel Raspberry wheat beer in Sydney?




Try Kimmeny's (or Kemmeny's??) at Bondi. They've handled the mail order for MSB for their other limited releases and have also stocked the limited release MSB beers in the past.

I've never seen the Jamiesons Raspberry in Sydney. I'd love to find some of their other beer "The Beast" though. Its bloody lovely.

Jez


----------



## BrenosBrews (15/4/08)

Regarding Jamieson - contact the brewery. I believe they will do a mixed slab for you. If you like IPA's I'd highly reccomend The Beast and if you ask nicely they might also include some Son Of A Beast DIPA.


----------



## benny_bjc (4/3/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Regarding Jamieson - contact the brewery. I believe they will do a mixed slab for you. If you like IPA's I'd highly reccomend The Beast and if you ask nicely they might also include some Son Of A Beast DIPA.



Just tried the beast tonight! Absolutely lovely! I really can't get enough hops... but this really does live up to its name and deliver a whacking great hopload of bitterness! 

Wow never heard of "son of a beast DIPA" ..... is this a seasonal brew or what??? I would love to get my hands on a few of those!!!


----------

